# Soft Wash and Down Streaming Questions



## Pete Martin the Painter

Ok, I know that these are going to be Newbie questions, but I am going to ask them anyways. The smell of Spring is in the air in New England, which means that exteriors are not far away, so I feel the need to ask these questions. Little background...I learned how to paint from a GC, and he never had me power wash anything he had me paint. 

I own a power washer, but have only used it on a few jobs last year, and I felt that I did a pretty good job with it...always keeping in mind to use as little power as need and to not ruin the wood.

However, I want to learn how to soft wash. Do I need a different machine to do this, or is it simply letting the chemicals do the work, and using one of the lower pressure tips to clean. My machine is not powerful only 2700psi, and I am assuming that if I use a tip I would use the white (40 degree) tip and stand several feet away from the wood when spraying. Does soft washing require me to used a stiff bush to work in the chemicals before I rinse

The reason that I ask if I need a different machine is that I watched pro on a video soft washing, and he had a machine that did not have a wand like power washers have. 

Next question..what the heck is down streaming. I see you guys talking about it all of the time, and I have tried to learn what it is, but have found nothing that has really explains it well.


----------



## PressurePros

The color of the tip has nothing to do with the pressure, Pete. How many gpm is your machine? The orifice size will determine your pressure, but I need to know the gpm to make recommendations for tips. 

Downstreaming is simply a process of injecting chemicals into your water spray. You need a downstreamer (about $20) and a set of tips with a larger orifice for creating the venturi (the suction). The downstreamer goes after the pump. Most machines come with an UPstreamer. The difference is that those draw the chemical into your pump. That can cause premature failure.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

PressurePros said:


> The color of the tip has nothing to do with the pressure, Pete. How many gpm is your machine? The orifice size will determine your pressure, but I need to know the gpm to make recommendations for tips.
> 
> Downstreaming is simply a process of injecting chemicals into your water spray. You need a downstreamer (about $20) and a set of tips with a larger orifice for creating the venturi (the suction). The downstreamer goes after the pump. Most machines come with an UPstreamer. The difference is that those draw the chemical into your pump. That can cause premature failure.


Thanks. My machine is 2.4 gpm. It does have an Upstreamer, which is why I was probably confused. I could not figure out the difference between downstreaming and what my machine can do. If I get a downstreamer can I use the black tip or do I need different tips?


----------



## JakeTheAnchor

Out of curiosity..what are you doing this for? what are you washing?

Edit:just curious because I've never had to do anything like that when doing exteriors. We usually just pressure wash to remove dust/dirt/bird poop/random debris before washing. Sometimes there's mildew and we use bleach with a little pump.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

Hey Pete, all good questions. I used to just powerwash from ladders and extensions but have switched to softwash as well. Here is what I purchased that made it very easy to switch.

I bought this tip from paintstore.com, I bought the tips from pressure tek as well and hated them. This one has the tips for suction draw and rinse in one tip, no changing just rotating like a garden sprayer.
http://www.thepaintstore.com/PowerFit_Quick_Connect_6_In_1_Changeover_Spray_No_p/pf31005a.htm

Then you will need a high quality downstreamer, mine never worked on my MIT-M this one works every time. You need the first one 2-3 gpm. It mounts where your PW hose connects to the unit.
http://www.pressuretek.com/gphidrinkit.html

Thats it!! The elemonator from pressure tek is great too. Makes your soap solution really stick without running down so quickly. I mix four gallons of clean water, 1/4gallon of ZEP powerwashing concentrate, 1-2 oz elemonator and bleach if needed, very rare for me.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Send an email to Bob at www.pressuretek.com and let him know what make & model your pressure washer is. He'll set you up with the proper tips and downstream injector. I personally like their GP High-Draws, but he'll recommend what's best based on your particular needs, wants & equipment. He carries a 4-way Jrod that's just a piece of steel welded together to hold 4 different tips. You'll have a soap tip for low areas, soap tip for high areas, and a rinse-low & rinse high tip. I agree with MikeCalifornia in regards to their Elemonator. Not only is it a bleach-stable surfactant, it actually boosts the alkalinity of bleach, which boosts your cleaning power. Depending upon your machine, the injector's draw rate, and the specific application, you'll then be able to make varying strength mixes of bleach, Elemonator & water, (combined in a 5-gallon bucket), which your injector will pull from via the chem hose connected to the injector.

P.S. I'm not discounting MikeCalifornia's recommendation about choosing a different tip from another vendor, I'm just trying to make it as simple as possible by having one vendor provide everything you need, (at least in the beginning). Bob's a vendor with a stellar reputation for not only providing great products shipped quickly, but going the extra mile to provide excellent customer service before and after the sale.


----------



## PressurePros

Pete the Painter said:


> Thanks. My machine is 2.4 gpm. It does have an Upstreamer, which is why I was probably confused. I could not figure out the difference between downstreaming and what my machine can do. If I get a downstreamer can I use the black tip or do I need different tips?


You can use the black tip as that is the only one with a large orifice. The only analogy I can make is that would be akin to going into battle with one bullet. That tip will not allow you to reach the maximum spray height your machine could attain. For that you will need a zero degree with #20 orifice or bigger. i wouldn't go bigger than a #30.

I agree with going to Pressure Tek for advice and parts. Everything you need is there.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

JakeTheAnchor said:


> Out of curiosity..what are you doing this for? what are you washing?
> 
> Edit:just curious because I've never had to do anything like that when doing exteriors. We usually just pressure wash to remove dust/dirt/bird poop/random debris before washing. Sometimes there's mildew and we use bleach with a little pump.


I have a few jobs coming up with either ceder clappboards or cedar shingles.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

MikeCalifornia said:


> Hey Pete, all good questions. I used to just powerwash from ladders and extensions but have switched to softwash as well. Here is what I purchased that made it very easy to switch.
> 
> I bought this tip from paintstore.com, I bought the tips from pressure tek as well and hated them. This one has the tips for suction draw and rinse in one tip, no changing just rotating like a garden sprayer.
> http://www.thepaintstore.com/PowerFit_Quick_Connect_6_In_1_Changeover_Spray_No_p/pf31005a.htm
> 
> Then you will need a high quality downstreamer, mine never worked on my MIT-M this one works every time. You need the first one 2-3 gpm. It mounts where your PW hose connects to the unit.
> http://www.pressuretek.com/gphidrinkit.html
> 
> Thats it!! The elemonator from pressure tek is great too. Makes your soap solution really stick without running down so quickly. I mix four gallons of clean water, 1/4gallon of ZEP powerwashing concentrate, 1-2 oz elemonator and bleach if needed, very rare for me.


Awesome. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Send an email to Bob at www.pressuretek.com and let him know what make & model your pressure washer is. He'll set you up with the proper tips and downstream injector. I personally like their GP High-Draws, but he'll recommend what's best based on your particular needs, wants & equipment. He carries a 4-way Jrod that's just a piece of steel welded together to hold 4 different tips. You'll have a soap tip for low areas, soap tip for high areas, and a rinse-low & rinse high tip. I agree with MikeCalifornia in regards to their Elemonator. Not only is it a bleach-stable surfactant, it actually boosts the alkalinity of bleach, which boosts your cleaning power. Depending upon your machine, the injector's draw rate, and the specific application, you'll then be able to make varying strength mixes of bleach, Elemonator & water, (combined in a 5-gallon bucket), which your injector will pull from via the chem hose connected to the injector.
> 
> P.S. I'm not discounting MikeCalifornia's recommendation about choosing a different tip from another vendor, I'm just trying to make it as simple as possible by having one vendor provide everything you need, (at least in the beginning). Bob's a vendor with a stellar reputation for not only providing great products shipped quickly, but going the extra mile to provide excellent customer service before and after the sale.


Thanks, I will look at the site, and talk to Bob. Should I look into using different chemicals to soft wash? I ise BM products because they are easy to get.


----------



## PressurePros

Pete the Painter said:


> Thanks, I will look at the site, and talk to Bob. Should I look into using different chemicals to soft wash? I ise BM products because they are easy to get.


Call Bob. He is one of the nicest and honest guys I have had the pleasure of meeting. He will tell you what you need and not sell you anything you don't. From there, ordering from Pressure Tek will have whatever you order on your doorstep in 2 days. BM products are homeowner grade and way overpriced.


----------



## johnnyb

Washing is my main business, and wanted to give my $.02 on how much bob and pressure tek helped me out when I was placing and order and wasn't sure what exactly I needed.


----------



## Peanut

JakeTheAnchor said:


> Out of curiosity..what are you doing this for? what are you washing?
> 
> Edit:just curious because I've never had to do anything like that when doing exteriors. We usually just pressure wash to remove dust/dirt/bird poop/random debris before washing. Sometimes there's mildew and we use bleach with a little pump.



You, my friend, are doing things the hard way.


----------

